# Using Creative Megaworks 550 Speakers without a Sub - Is there a use?



## Underoot (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I bought that set in 2004 and enjoyed it a lot. It's sub-woofer gave out a few years ago and not repairable. My speakers have been lying around ever since. I wanted to get a new system and remembered that I still have the speakers. 

Curious if there is any use of these speakers? Or should I just throw them out.

Can I pair them with another Sub/Amp?

BR/Haroon


----------

